# How to spot NT's?



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

How can i spot another NT in my classroom?

There is this guy i think he's an INTJ, but he is too stupid to be one.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> he is too stupid to be one.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Tzara said:


>


I couldn't understand, what you mean?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> I couldn't understand, what you mean?


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

tzara said:


>


what do you mean by that?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> what do you mean by that?


----------



## Json221 (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Tzara said:


>


You know you can just ignore people, right? Even if he is a troll (and I'm not saying he is), you're just lowering yourself to his level by spamming the thread with these pictures.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Agelastos said:


> You know you can just ignore people, right? Even if he is a troll (and I'm not saying he is), you're just lowering yourself to his level by spamming the thread with these pictures.


Probably, yes. You are right. But why not? Is being on his level such a bad thing? Or is it better to call on his bullshit jokingly before anyone else gets trapped?


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Tzara said:


> Probably, yes. You are right. But why not? Is being on his level such a bad thing? Or is it better to call on his bullshit jokingly before anyone else gets trapped?


Honestly, I don't think he is baiting. He's just acting his age (14). Hanlon's razor.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Agelastos said:


> Hanlon's razor.


:laughing: Alright.

If he was 14, or an idiot, those posts probably saved him from a ban.
If he was a troll, those posts saved potential a catch.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I appreciated the images. Hahaha. :laughing:


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Tzara said:


> :laughing: Alright.
> 
> If he was 14, or an idiot, those posts probably saved him from a ban.
> If he was a troll, those posts saved potential a catch.


WHY WOULD I GET BANNED? I WASN'T JOKING WITH THIS THREAD.

I really want to know how to spot other NT's, omg, i get banned for nothing!


----------



## solarei (Jun 1, 2014)

Well this thread clearly went somewhere.


Sent from my Encore using Tapatalk


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Agelastos said:


> You know you can just ignore people, right? Even if he is a troll (and I'm not saying he is), you're just lowering yourself to his level by spamming the thread with these pictures.





Tzara said:


> Probably, yes. You are right. But why not? Is being on his level such a bad thing? Or is it better to call on his bullshit jokingly before anyone else gets trapped?


And herein lies the difference between E and I.


InsanityAware said:


> WHY WOULD I GET BANNED? I WASN'T JOKING WITH THIS THREAD.
> 
> I really want to know how to spot other NT's, omg, i get banned for nothing!


1. The very worst trolls are mistypes deluding themselves. *ahem*

2. You do realize that NTs are at best maybe 10% of the population? 3 out of every 4 people are sensors. We're not easy to spot, unless you construct social infrastructure designed to appeal to N's more or less to the exclusion of S's.

3. The Ne knows. Training yourself to trust it, now, that's a different story.


The Once and Future Feline


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

InsanityAware said:


> WHY WOULD I GET BANNED? I WASN'T JOKING WITH THIS THREAD.
> 
> I really want to know how to spot other NT's, omg, i get banned for nothing!


Okay, I'll bite. INTJs are perfectly capable of being stupid. All types are capable of being stupid. I frequently am. It sounds like you are trying to start an argument about what types are smarter than others. This has been done many times. It never ends well.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Green Girl said:


> Okay, I'll bite. INTJs are perfectly capable of being stupid. All types are capable of being stupid. I frequently am. It sounds like you are trying to start an argument about what types are smarter than others. This has been done many times. It never ends well.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Tzara said:


>


I'm done now, I swear.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> For real?
> 
> I just said someone in my classroom is stupid AND i said INTJs are clever, but somehow in the view of PerC users this is a large offense.
> 
> You people are sick.


You really have trouble telling wether someone's being aggressive or not don't you?
Chill, Chill

On Topic,

You shouldn't be so quick to assume that someone in your 8th/9th grade class isn't an INTJ because he's expressing whatever you define as idiocy; think about it function wise. I can usually tell if my classmate's have primary Ni by how they express their ideas. You should study it in depth if you want to tell.

In class NTs are usually quite different from everyone else, and tend to group up into nerd cliques. It's really all about looking at their primary function and seeing how much they utilize it in the end. I was able to type a few NTs in school accurately, particularly 2 ENTPs and an INTJ.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> For real?
> 
> I just said someone in my classroom is stupid AND i said INTJs are clever, but somehow in the view of PerC users this is a large offense.
> 
> You people are sick.


You really have trouble telling wether someone's being aggressive or not don't you?
Chill, Chill

On Topic,

You shouldn't be so quick to assume that someone in your 8th/9th grade class isn't an INTJ because he's expressing whatever you define as idiocy; think about it function wise. I can usually tell if my classmate's have primary Ni by how they express their ideas. You should study it in depth if you want to tell.

In class NTs are usually quite different from everyone else, and tend to group up into nerd cliques. It's really all about looking at their primary function and seeing how much they utilize it in the end. I was able to type a few NTs in school accurately, particularly 2 ENTPs and an INTJ.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

If i think on fuctions, this guy is problably an INFJ. But a *very* introverted one.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> How can i spot another NT in my classroom?


We have wings. It is an aura shaped as wings. Studies have shown that extroverted wings are shorter than the introverted ones due to the introvert's escapade from society more often.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Obscure said:


> We have wings. It is an aura shaped as wings. Studies have shown that extroverted wings are shorter than the introverted ones due to the introvert's escapade from society more often.


Escapade? I don't think that was the word you were looking for. 
Maybe 'escapism'?


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Agelastos said:


> Escapade? I don't think that was the word you were looking for.
> Maybe 'escapism'?


That can also be possible.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> i get banned for nothing!


Yep you did.

Can't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Obscure said:


> We have wings. It is an aura shaped as wings. Studies have shown that extroverted wings are shorter than the introverted ones due to the introvert's escapade from society more often.


I don't think escapade means what you think it means.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe they're having an escapade in their escape pod is their version of escapism.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> Honestly, I don't think he is baiting. He's just acting his age (14).


Please elaborate. What are your views here? When you said "acting his age"? Do you agree with it or do you just feel like that's the reason he's acting as he is?


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Math geek said:


> Please elaborate. What are your views here? When you said "acting his age"? Do you agree with it or do you just feel like that's the reason he's acting as he is?


You left out the part of my post that answered that very question. 
Hanlon's razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity [or ignorance]".
A 14 year old can't be expected to be as wise and mature as an adult. So when a 14 year old says something stupid or childish, you shouldn't just assume that he's trolling.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> You left out the part of my post that answered that very question.
> Hanlon's razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity [or ignorance]".
> A 14 year old can't be expected to be as wise and mature as an adult. So when a 14 year old says something stupid or childish, you shouldn't just assume that he's trolling.


Maybe that could have been rectified if some people didn't taunt him into it and more people explained that his connection between NT's and intelligence was unfounded and led to statements that would be against forum rules. It was funny to an extent but I don't think OP actually realized his understanding was flawed.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Agelastos said:


> You left out the part of my post that answered that very question.
> Hanlon's razor: "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity [or ignorance]".
> A 14 year old can't be expected to be as wise and mature as an adult. So when a 14 year old says something stupid or childish, you shouldn't just assume that he's trolling.


Oh, sorry. I haven't heard of Hanlon's razor before.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Maybe that could have been rectified if some people didn't taunt him into it and more people explained that his connection between NT's and intelligence was unfounded and led to statements that would be against forum rules. It was funny to an extent but I don't think OP actually realized his understanding was flawed.


I don't know. Maybe the not being direct would have been annoying, but it didn't sound like a disclaimer was what he was looking for either, and I don't think he would accept it either. I'm not old and wise either- I'm 15. So you can say I'm being a hypocrite. But I mean to say that I am in a lot of ways inclined to believe things that make sense to me that are similar to this. I feel really guilty about this when it happens, but I don't think convincing someone like me in age and thinking style against those arguments is hard when you can't provide a very convincing argument that actually disproves it. I am not bad-mouthing him, just responding to you. If that really was something I shouldn't say in the future, let me know.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Math geek said:


> I don't know. Maybe the not being direct would have been annoying, but it didn't sound like a disclaimer was what he was looking for either, and I don't think he would accept it either. I'm not old and wise either- I'm 15. So you can say I'm being a hypocrite. But I mean to say that I am in a lot of ways inclined to believe things that make sense to me that are similar to this. I feel really guilty about this when it happens, but I don't think convincing someone like me in age and thinking style against those arguments is hard when you can't provide a very convincing argument that actually disproves it. I am not bad-mouthing him, just responding to you. If that really was something I shouldn't say in the future, let me know.


I don't want to be the moral police or be the party pooper since it's essentially over but I don't think this was handled properly. But you have a point.


----------



## In A Land Far Far Away (Aug 18, 2014)

Aren't they the smart people that actually make sense and have facts to back up their magnificent theories? They also seem to be verrry interested in how things work and like to share their ideas/theories about how these things work with others.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't want to be the moral police or be the party pooper since it's essentially over but I don't think this was handled properly. But you have a point.


I actually do agree. That is what I think I would have done if I wanted to respond (on the NT poll I made fun of people who were having a "which NT is smartest?" thing going on earlier today), if I felt like I would be open to a debate. However, that's assuming the bait picture jokes didn't come to mind instead. I think that was hilarious, but I'm not the one whose question was being derailed and at the same time treated like a home with a witch in it. I don't think I would have thought of InsanityAware's feelings at that moment, just because I wouldn't have considered them. But, you're right. Ultimately, regardless of the likely outcome, the right thing is still the right thing.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

In A Land Far Far Away said:


> Aren't they the smart people that actually make sense and have facts to back up their magnificent theories? They also seem to be verrry interested in how things work and like to share their ideas/theories about how these things work with others.


Sure, their main assets may be the ones that may give them an edge by the amount they rely on their minds. That doesn't mean they are inherently smarter than any others:
- Smart isn't well defined and means different things to different people
- Many people have been very smart and not NT, and there are NTs that are completely stupid
- They aren't always scholarly in thinking

Of course, that doesn't really disprove it well. That is just a few things to keep in mind. Think about it this way: is someone who works out every day for three hours per day going to be really healthy? It depends on the type of exercise, and how effectively the time exercising was spent. Genetic factors also vary strength a lot. However, it seems like this exercise gives an *edge* in health. One could do a study and say that people who exercise more are more healthy. However, it's going too far to say that the healthy people of the world are the ones who work out. People who watch their diet are healthy, too. Someone who eats healthy may be better at basketball than someone who works out. Someone who works out may die at age 40 of a genetic disease or of secondhand smoke. Someone else who has a food addiction and is a couch potato may be "destined" to be healthy because they have high metabolism and may have won a wrestling trophy in high school. There are many aspects to health. In the same way being an NT is only one helping factor in intelligence. Someone else who studies well or involves themselves in mental challenges may have a better mind. Some NT that sniffs sharpie every day might think like they did before. But they would have gone through loss of brain tissue, and their abilities are hampered. I think Shakespeare might have been an NF and he was really smart. Massive vocabulary. Some even think he was a bunch of people banding together with one person taking credit, which might be true. Also, an NT bragging about IQ is like an NF feeling nicer than anyone else. Its intention feels like 'better at what I see as the main purpose of life' and I don't encourage it. As I've mentioned, being an NT doesn't mean as much as most think as far as intelligence.

Thanks, though, for the compliment. :tongue:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

How can you spot an ESTP who doubles up as an ENTP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> How can you spot an ESTP who doubles up as an ENTP?


I've developed a command-line interface interrogation system to help answer your question using questions.
Are they standing atop a snowy mountain whilst only wearing a bathing suit in one of the coldest of winters?
Y/N?


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Wontlookdown said:


> How can you spot an ESTP who doubles up as an ENTP?


I am having trouble typing my brother for the reason of S/N and T/F. An ENTP is witty and is less extraverted than ant other type beginning with E. ESTPs, however, live for pleasure and adventure. ENTPs are analysts, and like arguing and finding connections between topics or things. ESTPs are excited balls of energy. What do you mean by 'doubles up'? Also, the title of the thread isn't nearly reflected by what it looks like from the title lol.


----------

